# Jobseekers and Maternity benefit Query



## NK87230 (11 Dec 2012)

Hi hope somebody might be able to help. Any advise very welcome.
My wife is working as an employee with a family friend in a small business for the last 2 years. Previously, she worked for a large company for 7 years. Delighted to say she is now pregnant and due in May. However, as the company is going through some bad times, we know she won't get any maternity benefits from them and don't expect it. She will, however, be entitled to State Maternity Benefit for 26 weeks (just our luck that this got taxed in the Budget!!). 
However, we feel that the company may cease trading sometime in 2013. She can begin claiming maternity benefit from February, which would be paid up to end of July. If the company ceases trading in the interim, can my wife apply for Job Seekers Benefit after her Maternity Leave entitlement ends or would she have to apply from the date she was made redundant (meaning that both the Maternity Benefit and Job Seekers Benefit would end up running concurrently and I presume she would not be entitled to both benefits).
Thanks very much in anticipation, hope somebody might be able to shed some light on this.
Kind regards,


----------



## Nutso (12 Dec 2012)

Your wife can sign on for jobseeker's benefit after her maternity leave, assuming that she is actively seeking and available for work.


----------



## NK87230 (15 Dec 2012)

Hi hope somebody might be able to help. Any advise very welcome.
My wife is working as an employee with a family friend in a small business for the last 2 years. Previously, she worked for a large company for 7 years. Delighted to say she is now pregnant and due in May. However, as the company is going through some bad times, we know she won't get any maternity benefits from them and don't expect it. She will, however, be entitled to State Maternity Benefit for 26 weeks (just our luck that this got taxed in the Budget!!). 
However, we feel that the company may cease trading sometime in 2013. She can begin claiming maternity benefit from February, which would be paid up to end of July. If the company ceases trading in the interim, can my wife apply for Job Seekers Benefit after her Maternity Leave entitlement ends or would she have to apply from the date she was made redundant (meaning that both the Maternity Benefit and Job Seekers Benefit would end up running concurrently and I presume she would not be entitled to both benefits).
Thanks very much in anticipation, hope somebody might be able to shed some light on this.
Kind regards,


----------

